# Cockapoos are ...................



## ROCKAPE (Sep 2, 2012)

Seaside lovers


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, very sweet picture.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki so loves a good chase on the beach - something about fresh wet sand as the tide goes out, sends my dogs nutty - like children in fresh snow!
And it wasn't raining today - lovely lovely dog walking!


----------



## ROCKAPE (Sep 2, 2012)

Cockapoos Are Chair Guards...

Please Continue To Follow With Your pics


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol! More please!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cockapoos are .... the best! 

Cockapoos are ... all so different 

Cockapoos are .... cute and cuddly 

Cockapoos are .... my favourites   lol


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Cockapoos are very very cheeky! Also very funny


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

:first::first::first::first::first::ilmc::ilmc:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cockapoos are snowballs???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love that photo .. always makes me smile ... cant wait for more Lady snowballs this winter.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA I am sure she will be totally covered again...she just loves the snow. thankfully..we don't have any yet.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Mud monsters. Check out the colour of that water


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Alvy you dirty, dirty dog lol ... fab photo ..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is impressive amounts of dirt!!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> That is impressive amounts of dirt!!


And that was just the first rinse as well!


----------



## ROCKAPE (Sep 2, 2012)

*Extremely Lazy*


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww...that's another cute one.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep Poppy certainly looks chilled out  .. very cute pic


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah..,nice thread xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

A gift of happiness!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

sponges ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwww! That is a really cute picture!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

http://s1295.beta.photobucket.com/user/sugerlump/media/DSCI0051_zps7a40c361.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

ginger is such a wonderful puppy.and she has the fastest tongue in the world,here she is in her thunder shirt, ant she a sweety sugerlump


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

The best friend in the world.....







H x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

what a lovely feel good thread!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Shameless!😄


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

... able to make grumpy teenage boy smile!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> ... able to make grumpy teenage boy smile!


Yep a fair old achievement that is!!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Little fairies best friends x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Rubbish at Hide and Seek.....


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Rubbish at Hide and Seek.....


What a great picture x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Are lookalikes[/ATTACH]


----------



## Scout001 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cockapoos are...........angelic

(Who me? I would never nip your toes, fingers, socks, dressing gown etc etc.......)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

...Obedient.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

...good at Flying Leaps


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

.... sometimes surprisingly calm!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Skyesdog said:


> View attachment 3586
> 
> .... sometimes surprisingly calm!


Lol in the middle of that mayhem xxx


----------

